# Kona paddy wagon? Anyone riding one? Thoughts



## pinkdirt (Apr 27, 2006)

Obsessive bike junkie here. Hope to try all forms of biking someday. 
Anyway, went from Road to MTB HT, to FS, then to SS hardtail, then CX.
Now the new Kona Paddy Wagon has caught my eye. I love the idea that the Kona is a fixed, ss freewheel choice so it looks like a good start for me and the more I ride, the more I am digging the simplicity of how bikes can be made. (No matter how simple though, I can't ride without brakes, sorry.)
Anyway, do any of you have the new Kona Paddy Wagon and can you give me some real life reviews?
What's the best terrain for it? I have a lot of country roads out by me so I would probably just make it my road bike. Any suggestions or comments on this idea? Thanks.


----------



## markie (Jan 4, 2005)

I saw one and thought it looked pretty nice.

http://www.dirtragmag.com/print/article.php?ID=845&category=stuff_reviews


----------



## radioactiveeric (May 17, 2006)

This guy has one, not the complete stock bike, but in my opinion one beautiful looking ride.

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2007/mar/JoshuaPeebles.htm


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*I have one*

I've had it for about a month now. I bought it on ebay in pretty much new condition for about 50% retail.

I like it a lot. It's a little heavy but rides nicely and hasn't given me any trouble. The only changes I've made were swapping out the tires and putting on some koolstop salmon pads. I notice the weight when I pick up the bike but not when I'm riding it. However, all my bikes are steel so what seems heavy or light to me might be different than your experience.

I bought some SKS fenders for it but haven't had any success getting them installed. The front goes on fine but I can't find a sweet spot for the rear fender where it doesn't rub at all and I can still get the rear wheel off without removing the fender. The problem seems to be that I'm running the rear wheel pretty far back in the dropouts. I may try taking a link out of the chain at some point but, for now, I'm not too stressed about it.

If you want to know something specific, just ask.


----------



## wallah (Apr 4, 2007)

I decided to go with the Redline 925 because it can take larger tires.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Dremel and a set of these will do ya fine. https://www.rivercitybicycles.com/product_info.php?cPath=130&products_id=613


----------



## lil hillbilly (Dec 19, 2005)

*Patton Alley Padddy Wagon*

I think Kona just nailed the geo. Frameset ordered but I like Kona's CX fork. and I wanted a disc! 8" rotor on White Ind hub. 18t Boone Ti disc mount cog on White ENO Disc hub baby. Salsa hoops and seatpost, mustash bars, Brooks saddle, Thomson stem. Avid caliper w/Salsa CX lever commin. This is the bike I have had in my brain for a long time now.


----------



## pinkdirt (Apr 27, 2006)

Beautiful bike you have there. Nice upgrades..
Wondering about why you swapped the fork though...I don't know much about tapered leg forks, are they more of a harsh ride or something or is it just for looks?
Khill, you said you like it but it seems heavy....is it too heavy for say trying to keep up on a group road ride on if I had to...say 35-40 miles.
I know it is relative though for weight but I just don't want _it_ to feel sluggish when I do


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

dammm... is that a 180 rotor???


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

pinkdirt said:


> Khill, you said you like it but it seems heavy....is it too heavy for say trying to keep up on a group road ride on if I had to...say 35-40 miles.
> I know it is relative though for weight but I just don't want _it_ to feel sluggish when I do


No, it doesn't feel sluggish at all when I'm riding it. It's just when I pick the bike up and carry it that I notice the weight. It's heavier than my Poprad (which is made of 853) but it's not too bad. I've never weighed it but I'd guess it's around 22 pounds.

I guess it depends on how fast your group goes. I've ridden it up to 50 miles at a time and didn't have any problems with the weight.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> dammm... is that a 180 rotor???


Looks like a 203 to me.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 8, 2007)

8" is indeed 203mm for the rotor.

I'm pretty interested in peoples takes on the Paddy Wagon myself, I'm probably picking one up on the weekend. Came down to the Giant Bowery or the Kona, and I prefer steel (not to mention I'm leery of integrated headsets)


----------



## lil hillbilly (Dec 19, 2005)

Kona's CX fork is a great. Its a very rigid climing fork. The sole reason I swaped forks is due to wanting disc.:thumbsup:  

Thanks


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

wallah said:


> I decided to go with the Redline 925 because it can take larger tires.


How large can it take? I just put some 32mm Panaracer Urban Max tires on my Paddy Wagon tonight. No room for fenders but the tires fit just fine.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*front disk's cool*



lil hillbilly said:


> Kona's CX fork is a great. Its a very rigid climing fork. The sole reason I swaped forks is due to wanting disc.:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks



nice.


----------

